# Desperate Housewives



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Where has it gone?


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

I know    last one was on a few weeks ago and at the end it said would be back next year!

so I think one born every minute might keep me going for a little while, that starts 10th jan.

Nic x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Rubbish news


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I can't even remember what happened      Did the series finish? I thought that it was coming back soon


----------



## nic2010 (Sep 21, 2009)

Think the guy that was trying to buy the whole estate was shot.....I'm such a telly addict when I get the chance


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

It could be because in America they have breaks. I know they do this with Gossip girl, very annoying watching half a series


----------

